# afficher les PDF dans Mail



## Fanoo (18 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà, j'ai remarqué que mail affiche parfois la page du PDF AU SEIN du message et parfois pas...
comment l'y obliger ???

et d'une manière plus générale, car j'ai l'intention d'utiliser la fonction 'Envoyer au format PDF par coourrier electronique" de la rubrique "Imprimer" de tous les logiciels (fonction géniale de Mac OSX) pour mes correspondances,
comment faire pour que mes destinataires (Mac, PC, vieux PC aussi...) n'aient AUCUN probleme pour lire mes PDF ?

merci de votre aide...


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Décembre 2005)

Salut, 
en principe les PDF sont affichés comme une image ... mais tu peux changer cela en faisant un ctrl + clic sur l'image et l'afficher sous forme d'icône. 
De toute manière tes correspondants n'ont pas de soucis pour les lire sauf que sur PC il doivent avoir Acrobate Reader (enfin il me semble)


----------

